# Spider Mite Problem



## dooby22401 (Mar 1, 2010)

I Have A Spider Mite Problem I Wanted To Know What Amount Of Rubbing Alcohol To Water Thank You For Your Input


----------



## viper (Mar 1, 2010)

some say it works ,,, it did not work for me , although it did not hurt my plants ,, i tried several things ,, i bombed them with co2 , it killed most of them but not all ,, didnt have a seal tight room , but the thing that did get rid of them was what cmd420 turned me on to was azamax ,,, floromite scared me they said not to get any of it on me lol .


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 1, 2010)

Azamax - Azatrol  - Floramite

All will kill the mites - at a cost but they work great. Floramite is not organic and hard to find in appropriate amounts for our uses typically. Hydro stores do carry it. I'm with Viper on this one. Mites are a pain in the..:holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

50/50


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 2, 2010)

use a product with neem oil, like they've been saying ^^^

works great! prevention is best

destroyer


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 2, 2010)

When all else fails, Floramite as stated. Be careful as stated also. GL


----------



## high before and after (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a natural recipe: Mix three tablespoons each of isopropyl alcohol, lemon juice, garlic juice, horseradish juice, ivory liquid, and a few drops of tabasco, mint, cinnamon oil. Mix into a slurry and dilute the slurry at a rate of one tablespoon of slurry to one pint of water and mix into a blender. It's said to be very potent, always test on a small area to watch for any ill effects, both for plant and mite.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2010)

You can buy 1 oz and 1/2 oz bottles of Floramite on E-Bay.


----------

